# Installing light bar on 03 2500Hd



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have mounted my light bar on my truck see in my sig for info on it. Were is the best place to run the wires in the cab? The only place i can see is the cab filter..... is there any were else?


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

are you using the factor light switch? you have multiple options. you can do the vent or if you want a perminant solution you can drill into the roof(wouldnt recomend this).


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

some guys go through third brake light.
search previous posts
just make sure you seal it


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

If you have the plow prep pack wires are above headliner just run them to your third brak light other wise for my lightbar I just run them right through the 3rd brake light through the headliner down along the windshield. If your doing something different and have to go another way just drill a hole in your firewall On my 03 2500hd the was a round opening in the plastic on the inside and the stuff that covers the outside of the firewall and I just drilled a hole, dont forget to put something around the edges so wires dont rub on bare metal and also if you go the third brake light way you gotta reseal it with some silicon


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

The wires are big. I do not have the plow prep. How wold i run them through the filter? drill a hole?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Dont know how big wires could be for a light but I have 6 going into the top of my 3rd brake light for my responder and 4 going through the bottom for cargo lights. You can notch the brake light some also, then just reseal it this is the easiest way to wire in a light on the roof if your not drilling a hole in the roof. I would go though vents but thats me. Heres a pic of my half ton not 2500hd but the hole is close to the same area if not the same spot.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

There is two 8 gauge wires with like 14 gauge, for power to the battery, Than Another wire ith 3 14 gauge.... I think i will run them through the vent.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

The vent is probably best for that amount of wire.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

There are two knockouts in the back corners of the cab. Look under the cab and you will see them. You will have to pull up the floor mat or carpeting from the corner to have full access to them(very simple). Take a hammer and they pop right out. I have 5 wires running through both of mine for all my lights and salter with that plastic sheeting around them. You will have plenty of room with them. It is a pain to try and go through the vents. Good Luck.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Burkartsplow;899026 said:


> There are two knockouts in the back corners of the cab. Look under the cab and you will see them. You will have to pull up the floor mat or carpeting from the corner to have full access to them(very simple). Take a hammer and they pop right out. I have 5 wires running through both of mine for all my lights and salter with that plastic sheeting around them. You will have plenty of room with them. It is a pain to try and go through the vents. Good Luck.


Sweet that what i was looking for thanks a bunch. Did you just drill a hole in thm and run the wires through?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Burkartsplow;899026 said:


> There are two knockouts in the back corners of the cab. Look under the cab and you will see them. You will have to pull up the floor mat or carpeting from the corner to have full access to them(very simple). Take a hammer and they pop right out. I have 5 wires running through both of mine for all my lights and salter with that plastic sheeting around them. You will have plenty of room with them. It is a pain to try and go through the vents. Good Luck.


yep you can do that or even better you do this.....much better place "imo" more weather proof

this is right where the floor of the cab comes up for the rear seat


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Burkartsplow;899026 said:


> There are two knockouts in the back corners of the cab. Look under the cab and you will see them. You will have to pull up the floor mat or carpeting from the corner to have full access to them(very simple). Take a hammer and they pop right out. I have 5 wires running through both of mine for all my lights and salter with that plastic sheeting around them. You will have plenty of room with them. It is a pain to try and go through the vents. Good Luck.


yeah I forgot about that spot also but I never ran wires through there on mine


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

The vent really isnt too difficult, just have to have a little patience, and a second set of hands goes a long ways. usually you can pop the vent out with a screwdriver, run the wires thru the plastic piece then into the cab, either run a fish tape from inside to pull them out thru the hole in the back padding, or have someone with long skinny arms go from the inside and pull the wires into the cab, snap the vent back on, and you are done. on my new truck i did a cb wire thru each side without removing the vent, alone...what a PITA...but really a great place for getting wires in and out! Good Luck!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

dj89;899093 said:


> Sweet that what i was looking for thanks a bunch. Did you just drill a hole in thm and run the wires through?


No they just pop out. they are made for this exact application.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Do i need to get a rubber grommet?


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

EGLC;899235 said:


> yep you can do that or even better you do this.....much better place "imo" more weather proof
> 
> this is right where the floor of the cab comes up for the rear seat


You could use a manicure.:laughing:


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

dj89;900764 said:


> Do i need to get a rubber grommet?


you can but where they are at you should not get any type of moisture in the cab. I mean I run with my window open all night long so i get snow inside all the time, but never any by the two knockouts.


----------

